# Waxing



## Billthesurfer

Been waxing my own board for a few years. I have an extruded base and no matter if i wax it or not dry white haze appears on my rails after every session. It brushes of with my swix brush. I am in nc where we have fake snow on the regular. I'm just curious why it does that all the time even though I just waxed it. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Ride kink


----------



## freshy

I have noticed with Hertel Hotsauce that my base will get cloudy just sitting in storage, but I have never really noticed other waxes in the past do this. Maybe I've never had a black base before either.

Anyway if it's freshy waxed and cloudy don't worry. If you feel it going slower than wax it again, or change brands.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Billthesurfer said:


> Been waxing my own board for a few years. I have an extruded base and no matter if i wax it or not *dry white haze appears on my rails *after every session. It brushes of with my swix brush. I am in nc where we have fake snow on the regular. I'm just curious why it does that all the time even though I just waxed it. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Ride kink


Its because near or on the rails/edges, is where you ride 90% of the time....otherwise you are flat-basing. Another thing is that you are not letting that area warm up enough when waxing. The metal edge will act like a heat sink and thus the surrounding extruded base will be slightly cooler and perhaps result in less wax absorption...and hence dries out/wears faster. A remedy, heat the edges abit longer, maybe use a harder wax in these areas.


----------



## drblast

I assumed this was normal since I'm mostly riding on the edges. It's also why I wax every time, focusing mostly on the edges. Hardly use any wax at all on the center after the first wax of the season.


----------



## Oldman

First off welcome to the Forum. Hope you have some fun here.

Now for the bad news. 

You have an extruded base. They won't take or hold wax worth a S***

That is why you have to wax as often as you are. You are doing the only thing you can to keep wax on the board. 

Next time you go to purchase a board and you want it to take and hold wax, make sure it has a sintered base.

Man made snow is closer to riding ice crystals than real snow. Thus it is that much harsher on your wax. This applies to extruded and sintered bases equally.

Hope this helps.


----------



## surfvilano

Not trying to thread hijack or anything, but does anyone have any suggestions as far as which wax manufacturer or snowboard gear retailer has the best deals on wax in bulk/value sizes? Also do any wax brands seem to be far superior/inferior to others in your opinion as far as durability/performance? Don't care about smell so much as value, although I wont complain about a nice or even wacky scent(maple/bacon anyone? fruity pebbles?) if it's the same price... 

I've gotten into the habit of fairly regularly volunteering to wax friends equipment during the season before trips(can't complain about a free resort beer or two given in return from the homeys for minimal expense/time investment) and find most places are selling 90g wax pucks(Not interested at all in these due to the tiny size) or 80-170 g wax bars. The 170 g 2 connected wax bar combos seems to last me about 10-12 snowboard waxings(although I'm probably applying a bit more than necessary on average), however, waxing 3-4 boards or ski sets at a time this only lasted me 3 trips(waxing every 3-4 days of hard riding) this season. 

170G bars are about as large as I've been able to find online through Evo/Backcountry/Etc. Hoping some of you have recomendations on where someone might find decent quality wax sold in volumes 4-5 times that size.


Example of what I've been using so far this season: 

https://www.evo.com/wax/dakine-nitr...6609/dakine-nitrous-hot-wax-all-temp-none.jpg

Example of what I'm possibly looking into:

https://www.amazon.com/Purl-Ski-Snowboard-temp-Block/dp/B00942X1UQ

Thanks for any input you can offer


----------



## Oldman

I am a dedicated Dominator fan. Not the cheapest wax out there. However they sell big 400G bricks which last me the better part of two seasons. I use their All Temp . 
A number of places carry it, but I usually get mine from TOGNAR. They carry a great selection of waxes.

Happy Hunting


----------



## Jcb890

Oldman said:


> First off welcome to the Forum. Hope you have some fun here.
> 
> Now for the bad news.
> 
> You have an extruded base. They won't take or hold wax worth a S***
> 
> That is why you have to wax as often as you are. You are doing the only thing you can to keep wax on the board.
> 
> Next time you go to purchase a board and you want it to take and hold wax, make sure it has a sintered base.
> 
> Man made snow is closer to riding ice crystals than real snow. Thus it is that much harsher on your wax. This applies to extruded and sintered bases equally.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Truth, East coast 'snow' dominates wax.



surfvilano said:


> Not trying to thread hijack or anything, but does anyone have any suggestions as far as which wax manufacturer or snowboard gear retailer has the best deals on wax in bulk/value sizes? Also do any wax brands seem to be far superior/inferior to others in your opinion as far as durability/performance? Don't care about smell so much as value, although I wont complain about a nice or even wacky scent(maple/bacon anyone? fruity pebbles?) if it's the same price...
> 
> I've gotten into the habit of fairly regularly volunteering to wax friends equipment during the season before trips(can't complain about a free resort beer or two given in return from the homeys for minimal expense/time investment) and find most places are selling 90g wax pucks(Not interested at all in these due to the tiny size) or 80-170 g wax bars. The 170 g 2 connected wax bar combos seems to last me about 10-12 snowboard waxings(although I'm probably applying a bit more than necessary on average), however, waxing 3-4 boards or ski sets at a time this only lasted me 3 trips(waxing every 3-4 days of hard riding) this season.
> 
> 170G bars are about as large as I've been able to find online through Evo/Backcountry/Etc. Hoping some of you have recomendations on where someone might find decent quality wax sold in volumes 4-5 times that size.
> 
> 
> Example of what I've been using so far this season:
> 
> https://www.evo.com/wax/dakine-nitr...6609/dakine-nitrous-hot-wax-all-temp-none.jpg
> 
> Example of what I'm possibly looking into:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Purl-Ski-Snowboard-temp-Block/dp/B00942X1UQ
> 
> Thanks for any input you can offer


I was about to tell him to go to buy from @SnowDogWax, but the Amazon links in his profile say unavailable and site is down...???

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012D1N0YG?tag=vs-snowboardingforum-convert-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012BS1AXO?tag=vs-snowboardingforum-convert-20
SnowDogSkiWax.com

I bought a bunch from him a while back and am still using it for my wife and I. Otherwise, go with a big block from Hertel or Purl like you found.

170g bar of wax should last you longer than 10-12 boards. Sounds like you're using too much.


----------



## surfvilano

Jcb890 said:


> Truth, East coast 'snow' dominates wax.
> 
> 
> I was about to tell him to go to buy from @SnowDogWax, but the Amazon links in his profile say unavailable and site is down...???
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012D1N0YG?tag=vs-snowboardingforum-convert-20
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012BS1AXO?tag=vs-snowboardingforum-convert-20
> SnowDogSkiWax.com
> 
> I bought a bunch from him a while back and am still using it for my wife and I. Otherwise, go with a big block from Hertel or Purl like you found.
> 
> 170g bar of wax should last you longer than 10-12 boards. Sounds like you're using too much.


Word, I'm definitely scraping a decent bit of wax off the bottom of each(which is why I assumed I'm using excessively) although I do have a few really wide boards(Marhar Lumberjack's nose/tail width barely fits in the gondola slots, gotta twist it sideways a bit to shimmy it in before straightening the board out lol). I just feel like when I use less I end up with a few spots uncovered even when going back and forth like 100 times with the iron :rofl2: I just figure for $1 a board or so, I don't mind wasting some/excess scraping to ensure full coverage. I'll try lightening up my load a bit and smearing back and forth with the iron more though :grin:.

Thanks for the source/brand recommendations also!


----------



## surfvilano

Anyone ever try Demon Hyper wax? Seems like one of the better value/quality balances. 4.5 out of 5 star Amazon reviews with lots of feedback.

https://www.amazon.com/Demon-Hyper-...ie=UTF8&qid=1546550514&sr=1-9&keywords=hertel

Leaning towards this one so far ^^^


----------



## Jcb890

surfvilano said:


> Word, I'm definitely scraping a decent bit of wax off the bottom of each(which is why I assumed I'm using excessively) although I do have a few really wide boards(Marhar Lumberjack's nose/tail width barely fits in the gondola slots, gotta twist it sideways a bit to shimmy it in before straightening the board out lol). I just feel like when I use less I end up with a few spots uncovered even when going back and forth like 100 times with the iron :rofl2: I just figure for $1 a board or so, I don't mind wasting some/excess scraping to ensure full coverage. I'll try lightening up my load a bit and smearing back and forth with the iron more though :grin:.
> 
> Thanks for the source/brand recommendations also!


Shouldn't be an issue to work it in good with the iron if it isn't too hot. You're just spending more time, effort and supplies than you need to. I have a 169W Flagship myself, so I know about larger boards, haha.


----------



## Oldman

Hey Surf:

As a point of guidance, your goal in terms of wax use, is to lay down a layer that is no thicker than a sheet of paper. 

Anything more is a waste and of no use.

FWIW, here is my waxing drill:

Quick brush out. 

Cold Crayon the entire board 3 times. I always start at the tip and work my way down to the tail.

A very, very, very light drip of hot wax over the board.

Iron for 8 minutes.

Let fully cool ( an hour or so )

Iron for another 8 minutes

Let fully cool

Scrape / Green scrubby pad / brush ( all tip to tail )

SHRED!!!!

btw, this is a two beer process. I am one of those who enjoy the process. Call me obsessed, that's ok.

:wink:


----------



## surfvilano

Oldman said:


> Hey Surf:
> 
> As a point of guidance, your goal in terms of wax use, is to lay down a layer that is no thicker than a sheet of paper.
> 
> Anything more is a waste and of no use.
> 
> FWIW, here is my waxing drill:
> 
> Quick brush out.
> 
> Cold Crayon the entire board 3 times. I always start at the tip and work my way down to the tail.
> 
> A very, very, very light drip of hot wax over the board.
> 
> Iron for 8 minutes.
> 
> Let fully cool ( an hour or so )
> 
> Iron for another 8 minutes
> 
> Let fully cool
> 
> Scrape / Green scrubby pad / brush ( all tip to tail )
> 
> SHRED!!!!
> 
> btw, this is a two beer process. I am one of those who enjoy the process. Call me obsessed, that's ok.
> 
> :wink:


Awesome, glad to know I'm not doing anything too wrong as I've been using almost the same process. I'll try a 2nd heat/cool cycle after initial cooldown though as up until now I've just heated the wax once until I had good spread/coverage and a warm topsheet then let it cool fully before scraping.


----------



## Jcb890

Oldman said:


> Hey Surf:
> 
> As a point of guidance, your goal in terms of wax use, is to lay down a layer that is no thicker than a sheet of paper.
> 
> Anything more is a waste and of no use.
> 
> FWIW, here is my waxing drill:
> 
> Quick brush out.
> 
> Cold Crayon the entire board 3 times. I always start at the tip and work my way down to the tail.
> 
> A very, very, very light drip of hot wax over the board.
> 
> Iron for 8 minutes.
> 
> Let fully cool ( an hour or so )
> 
> Iron for another 8 minutes
> 
> Let fully cool
> 
> Scrape / Green scrubby pad / brush ( all tip to tail )
> 
> SHRED!!!!
> 
> btw, this is a two beer process. I am one of those who enjoy the process. Call me obsessed, that's ok.
> 
> :wink:


That sounds more like a 3-4 beer process with all those steps!:grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Jcb890 said:


> That sounds more like a 3-4 beer process with all those steps!:grin:


So is it a beer process that involves waxing...sounds like fer fur...:embarrased1:


----------



## Myoko

Personally after experimenting with my and friends snowboards last season I am not going to bother even scraping the wax off anymore. Looks ugly pretty quickly I acknowledge, but once you point it downhill for the first time it's no different except I think it lasts longer. I did it for properly for 15 years before reaching that conclusion.


----------



## Jcb890

wrathfuldeity said:


> So is it a beer process that involves waxing...sounds like fer fur...:embarrased1:


I was mostly going off of timing...
Iron on wax (8 mins): 1 beer
Let cool for an hour: 2 beers
Iron again: 1 beer
Let completely cool again: 1-2 beers
Scrape and buff: 1 last beer

So, we're at 6-7 beers based on time and perceived level of effort. Its like a rush to get the board waxed before you get hammered!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Oldman said:


> Hey Surf:
> 
> As a point of guidance, your goal in terms of wax use, is to lay down a layer that is no thicker than a sheet of paper.
> 
> Anything more is a waste and of no use.
> 
> FWIW, here is my waxing drill:
> 
> Quick brush out.
> 
> Cold Crayon the entire board 3 times. I always start at the tip and work my way down to the tail.
> 
> A very, very, very light drip of hot wax over the board.
> 
> Iron for 8 minutes.
> 
> Let fully cool ( an hour or so )
> 
> Iron for another 8 minutes
> 
> Let fully cool
> 
> Scrape / Green scrubby pad / brush ( all tip to tail )
> 
> SHRED!!!!
> 
> btw, this is a two beer process. I am one of those who enjoy the process. Call me obsessed, that's ok.
> 
> :wink:


What do u mean by cold crayon? 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Oldman said:


> Hey Surf:
> 
> As a point of guidance, your goal in terms of wax use, is to lay down a layer that is no thicker than a sheet of paper.
> 
> Anything more is a waste and of no use.
> 
> FWIW, here is my waxing drill:
> 
> Quick brush out.
> 
> Cold Crayon the entire board 3 times. I always start at the tip and work my way down to the tail.
> 
> A very, very, very light drip of hot wax over the board.
> 
> Iron for 8 minutes.
> 
> Let fully cool ( an hour or so )
> 
> Iron for another 8 minutes
> 
> Let fully cool
> 
> Scrape / Green scrubby pad / brush ( all tip to tail )
> 
> SHRED!!!!
> 
> btw, this is a two beer process. I am one of those who enjoy the process. Call me obsessed, that's ok.
> 
> :wink:


So what type of wax do u use? I'm in the Tahoe area and that's where I tend to snowboard. Generally temps are in the low to mid 20's when it's cold. Sometimes it will be just under 20 f. 
On warmer days it will be in the 30's. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

I use a base cleaner after it dries, I'll do a quick brush and go through the waxing process

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Oldman

Hey 2X2

Crayon = Grab the bar, cold and simply rub it all over the board. You have to "lean" in to it a little. You will see where you have covered and where you still need to cover. That's why I do the whole board systematically tip to tail three times. Keep the bar flat so as to cover as much as you can with each stroke.

My go to wax is Dominator Zoom All Temperature. There are cheaper waxes out there but I like it as it works well in the stated temperature range.

Cheers


----------



## Oldman

Hey 2X2

I have responded, but it's somewhere in cyber space. Looking for this post to help it appear.

And voila, there it is above ^


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Oldman said:


> Hey 2X2
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon = Grab the bar, cold and simply rub it all over the board. You have to "lean" in to it a little. You will see where you have covered and where you still need to cover. That's why I do the whole board systematically tip to tail three times. Keep the bar flat so as to cover as much as you can with each stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> My go to wax is Dominator Zoom All Temperature. There are cheaper waxes out there but I like it as it works well in the stated temperature range.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Basically just taking the cold wax and rubbing it on the board before heating it up. 
Do u use a base cleaner? 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Damn the dominator wax is expensive. But where I snowboard it doesn't get that cold. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## wrathfuldeity

2by2handsofblue said:


> Thanks. Basically just taking the cold wax and rubbing it on the board before heating it up.
> Do u use a base cleaner?
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


yes...but no cleaner...unless you have a lot of gunk from man made snow and tree sap


----------



## Oldman

Correct, but do follow up with a few drops of hot wax to ensure complete coverage.

No, I do not use base cleaners, except to spot clean tree sap or groomer oil if I happen to pick some up. Base cleaners strip out everything, wax included. 

If I need to clean a board completely, I'll hot scrape it with a base wax. Again, I use Zoom's base wax for that process.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

wrathfuldeity said:


> yes...but no cleaner...unless you have a lot of gunk from man made snow and tree sap


Ohhhhh. I've been using a base cleaner. Ok good to know that I don't need to use a base cleaner so often

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

How often do you guys wax your board? 
I tend to wax my board on every 4th time I head to the mountains. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Oldman

2by2handsofblue said:


> Damn the dominator wax is expensive. But where I snowboard it doesn't get that cold.
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


Yes, I agree regarding the price. But just remember this. Use a wax that works for you and your budget. You will be one of less than 10% of riders who care enough about their board to actually wax it.


----------



## Oldman

Sometimes it's every three days ( heavy on the man made stuff, it is really hard on wax )

Mothers natures powder, 4 / 5 / 6 days are possible. The white room powder is so much easier on wax!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Oldman said:


> Sometimes it's every three days ( heavy on the man made stuff, it is really hard on wax )
> 
> 
> 
> Mothers natures powder, 4 / 5 / 6 days are possible. The white room powder is so much easier on wax!


Thanks. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## wrathfuldeity

rarely wax...because got a couple of boards and generally have a base of at least 100-150" with a few inches of fresh...and have not used a base cleaner in a decade. But when I do wax...I use cheap homebrew from a pound of canning wax...like $5 + fresh unicorn goat turds = more $ for beer while waxing


----------



## Scalpelman

I wax every one to two days, max. But I ride hard in a lot of ice coast man made snow. And I love the feel of a freshly waxed board. Besides, if I’m doing it myself, I feel that the money saved is worth the bombing experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman

wrathfuldeity said:


> rarely wax...because got a couple of boards and generally have a base of at least 100-150" with a few inches of fresh...and have not used a base cleaner in a decade. But when I do wax...I use cheap homebrew from a pound of canning wax...like $5 + fresh unicorn goat turds = more $ for beer while waxing


Wrath, you do realize that you regularly ride in conditions that us poor easterners might see once, twice a season if we are really lucky.

If the unicorn goat turds would make a difference I'd use them. Alas, they won't make any difference against man made blower......


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

wrathfuldeity said:


> rarely wax...because got a couple of boards and generally have a base of at least 100-150" with a few inches of fresh...and have not used a base cleaner in a decade. But when I do wax...I use cheap homebrew from a pound of canning wax...like $5 + fresh unicorn goat turds = more $ for beer while waxing


Hahaha. 
I always wonder if some of these really expensive waxes Vs none expensive waxes has a big difference? Or does it make only a little difference? 
I wonder if there has been some study on this

2by2handsofblue


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Oldman said:


> Wrath, you do realize that you regularly ride in conditions that us poor easterners might see once, twice a season if we are really lucky.
> 
> If the unicorn goat turds would make a difference I'd use them. Alas, they won't make any difference against man made blower......


And that is why you to come to the holyland...unicorn goat turds are everywhere


----------



## wrathfuldeity

2by2handsofblue said:


> Hahaha.
> I always wonder if some of these really expensive waxes Vs none expensive waxes has a big difference? Or does it make only a little difference?
> I wonder if there has been some study on this
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


ime very little difference (as long as you got the right temp wax)...and for my lowly skills...wax don't matter, going 60mph is fast enough for moi.


----------



## Rip154

I wouldnt want to run into a unicorngoat in the wild.


----------



## Oldman

Oh, you are never going to see one, you'll only find their turds.


----------



## Scalpelman

wrathfuldeity said:


> ime very little difference (as long as you got the right temp wax)...and for my lowly skills...wax don't matter, going 60mph is fast enough for moi.



Damn. 60mph. I’m not worthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Scalpelman said:


> Damn. 60mph. I’m not worthy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ehhh, its not a matter of skill, maturity or anything...its just the slope angle and stupidity


----------



## schulz48003

Billthesurfer said:


> Been waxing my own board for a few years. I have an extruded base and no matter if i wax it or not dry white haze appears on my rails after every session. It brushes of with my swix brush. I am in nc where we have fake snow on the regular. I'm just curious why it does that all the time even though I just waxed it. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Ride kink


Try a harder wax/powder on the edges only after a good wax. If your riding semi hard in that fake snow your edges of your base take abuse. Spend money on good wax/harder


----------

